# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Meditation >  >  What kind of meditation?

## NovaKZ

I want to start Meditate seriously but I don't know. When I meditated in the past I stayed here sit on the bed or layed down and I start imagine things, sometimes I don't imagine nothing and I was only concentrated on my breath. I heard about vipassanã but I don't know what it is

----------


## Habba

I was taught that if my thoughts arose, go back to my focus, in my case it was my breath, but ive questioned myself really, in order to let go i need yo let go of my focus point and let me mind wander and be creative as possible, this can be within my thoughts or through imagry. 

Personally, there is no right way to meditate.

----------


## NovaKZ

Yeah, I know that there's no right way to Meditate but every time the word Meditate is associated to clear mind and com e back to the present but this is opposite to visualization meditation where you had to visualize thing and in that moment you're not clearing your mind and you're not aware of the present

----------


## BlairBros

You might want to ask MasterMind, he is the resident expert on meditation  :smiley: .
I personally would start with focusing on the breath and/or your senses for a more basic meditation for calming the mind. Remember having distracting thoughts isn't a bad thing, everyone gets them, even experts, instead noticing them and refocusing on the breath/senses is a good sign. Vipassana is a more advanced meditation as it is based upon achieving insight into the mind, which requires you to already have a calm mind like the first meditations will give you, so if you are new to meditation I wouldn't recommend that.
Beyond that good luck with your meditation journey and hopefully it brings you at least some small measure of peace and understanding.

----------


## MasterMind

Read my guide: http://www.dreamviews.com/meditation...appy-free.html

I am far from an expert on meditation, I originally started doing it because I suffered from overactive thoughts and self-pitty. But when I found peace through meditation and realized that it does alot more for your life than just achieving a peace of mind, I just enjoyed to share my truth.

Anyway, most of it is covered in my guide. But my main point in the guide is that it doesn't really matter WHAT you do for meditation, you can visualize, focus on your breath a mantra, pray, focus on the light of a flame from a candle, the importance is not on what kind of meditation you do. I used to sit on a chair and feel frustrated because I got so bored and my thoughts was all over the place and I saw no point in just sitting there doing nothing, I also had the reocurring problem of falling asleep. But when I had been exposed to alot of good mindsets from reading and had just decided to accept all my thoughts and just sit on the chair for 20 min and starijng into the wall I finally understood what was missing.

I accepted everything, I said "Fine it's ok if I get bored, have thoughts, fall asleep or whatever problem that arise, I don't care I am going to sit here for 20 min even how stupid it might feel."
Even my friends went in and wondered what was wrong with me, but I accepted that as well, I just said trust me there is something to this, it has been done for thousands of years after all... Then one day it just happened, my mind was clear, I realized what my overactive thoughts had done to my mind and I cried in happiness because I was finally free from my self created prison.

But again it's not WHAT I did, it's HOW I did it. I practised being deeply focused and accepting everything instead of being frustrated, and when I let go of everything all that was left was my pure awareness and default state of mind. I felt like a kid again happy for NO reason what so ever, just because I was aware of the now. It can't be explained fully in words, it has to be experienced.

I realized that the thing people do to get self-esteem these days are freaking crazy. Adult people base their self-esteem on circumstances and external and material things like clothes, likes on facebook, followers on instagram, view on youtube and the latest of the latest. When I was a kid I was happy just by looking at a tree because it was beautiful, I was happy by just jumping on a sidewalk because my creativity and non-judgement allowed me to play. I also had a better vision because I was fully in the now. 

The day I learned what meditation was about, I found the internal happiness in me that had been missing since I was a kid, and is sadly missing in most adults today.

Anyway what I did was to simply focus on my breath and staring into a white wall while sitting on a chair. 

Isn't it ironic that people pursuit their happiness from without when it has always been within. It's what our consumer culture is based on, although I am not against it, we need consumers for a healthy economy, but it's not healthy for our minds. People want quick fixes and magic pills, instead of adventurous journeys and processes.

I think I have to stop here, I got carried away...

Anyway this is why I meditate  :smiley:  

But remember it's the mindset not the type of action that changes it all.

If you are a beginner I would suggest that you look on Youtube and search for "One moment meditation", practise that and then prolong the time from 1 min to 5 to 10 to 20. I use an alarm on my iphone.

Just like for any activity it takes a little time to get into the flow while doing it. There is no exact answer but for me it took around 17 minutes to achieve that complete deep focus for the first time. With time and practise you can shorten this byy being more focused and present in general.

I hope this helped you to get the gist of what meditation is about.

Peace  ::meditate::

----------


## MasterMind

Oh I forgot to mention the relationship between visualization and Peace of mind meditation.

Practising being foused is like Blairbros said probably the first step. But when you are in a calm state of mind, it's REALLY easy to be focused because you are not distracted by thoughts and emotions.

So my advice to you if you want to improve visualization is to first learn to make your mind a blank slate and when you are in this state of nothingness it's really easy to make things come to life and to be creative and to achieve stable visualizations. 

Dreams and visualizations are tricky because the moment you become too controling, it collapses.

Think of visualization as art of the mind. There was a great conversation in the movie "Ex-Machina" where they explained how a painting was done:

- "You know this guy, right? - Jackson Pollock. - Jackson Pollock. That's right. The drip painter. Okay. *He let his mind go blank*, and his hand go where it wanted. Not deliberate, not random. Some place in between. They called it automatic art. What if Pollock had reversed the challenge. What if instead of making art without thinking, he said, "You know what? I can't paint anything, unless I know exactly why I'm doing it." What would have happened?"

- "He never would have made a single mark."

- "Exactly! The challenge is not to act automatically. It's to find an action that is not automatic. From painting, to breathing, to talking, to f*cking. To falling in love..."

And I MasterMind will add: to dreaming.

Let me end this by saying:

Try to understand creativity, dreams, meditation, visualization, women or sex in a logical way and you are going to have a rough time, people have done it before you and failed.

But if you observe and appreciate the _beauty_ of the forms and the art of these then you are going to have alot of fun, people who have done it are the artist, musicians, poets and dreamers of this world.

Peace.

----------


## ezzolucid

Vipassana meditation is mindfulness meditation which i believe is the best type of meditation to help with DILDS. Check out Amazon for 'Mindfulness in Plain English'

Ezzo

----------


## Metaphysic

Yeah That book is one of the best. The best meditation because its the original meditation. Im so grateful that meditation was on my path. I wish that everyone could know that "peace". You can find that book for free =)

----------

